# Rhombeus Xingu(3 New Photo)



## fatih.kanata (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi friends,,,,my rhombeus xingu is new photos,,,,I am very very to be frightened this monster
















Serrasalmus Rhombeus Xingu


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice..

Care to give more info about his setup???


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

nice eyes


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice fish love a rhom...........


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful rhom!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice rhom you have

Size?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice Xingu Rhom you've got there... I like the humeral spot and its eyes.


----------

